

Addicted to learning; reasons for not going to University - tom125
http://tomoakley.me/blog/learning-addiction/

======
emiljbs
What the heck can I learn from this?

Serious question. I didn't see the point of the blog post at all (why I should
read it, not why the author felt like writing it).

